# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Luigj Gurakuqi: Një poezi dhe një pikturë pak të njohura!

## [A-SHKODRANI]

_Luigj Gurakuqi: Një poezi dhe një pikturë pak të njohura



  Luigj Gurakuqi





Është fjala për një vjershë të shkurtër prej dhjetë vargjesh, mbasi dy prej tyre përsëriten si refren. Ajo mban titullin Shqiptarëve lidhë n'besë dhe nuk figuron në asnjë përmbledhje poetike të deritanishme të Gurakuqit, në Shqipëri dhe në diasporë. Për pasojë mungon në të gjitha antologjitë, ku poeti përfaqësohet në krijime të tjera si Shqypja e Burrit, Qindresa,  Dallëndyshes apo Deka e zanave:
E botuar për herë të parë (dhe të fundit) në Bruksel tek Albania e Konicës , numër 3/1899, faqet 35-36, poezia kaloi pa rënë në sy të kritikëve dhe të studiuesve, ndoshta sepse u shfaq në një revistë me periodicitet mujor dhe jo në një libër me qarkullim shumë më të gjatë. E megjithatë ajo jep bukur e saktë, përmes thjeshtësisë së jashtme e tensionit të brendshëm, gjendjen e Shqipërisë në atë kohë, kur autori ishte vetëm njëzet vjeç:


Luigj Gurakuqi (1878 - 1925)


                                         Për të gjithë an' jemi rrethue
                                        Anmiqt kqyrin me u avitë:
                                        Don' tok't tona me i zaptue,
                                        Don'krejt fare me na qitë.
                                        Në sulm tonë' pushka s'na pret
                                        S'na rren parja, i bim shqelm arit
                                        N'luft ' tuj dekun për vend t'vet
                                        Si me le i bahet shqiptarit
Dy prej vargjeve të mësipërme u bënë realitet i dhimbshëm. Ai i strofës së parë: Don' tok't tona me i zaptue, me lënien jashtë hartës, më 1913, të gjysmës së trojeve shqiptare. Ai i strofës së dytë: S'na rren parja, i bim shqelm arit me xhepat bosh të ish-ministrit të financave, pas atentatit të 1925-ës. Toni kushtrimor i refrenit: Bini djem me gjith furi, Pret prej jush Shqypja liri! që kulmon jo vetëm mendimin poetik, por edhe atë politik të Gurakuqit, u bë shkak i dëbimit të atij nga Shqipëria, zgjatur gjer më 1908. E pikërisht këtu hesht poezia, për të folur piktura

PIKTURA
Është fjala për një kompozim në vaj mbi karton, në përmasat 55 me 78 cm, pa firmë dhe pa diçiturë, që ka fiksuar kthimin në Shkodër të Gurakuqit, pas shpalljes së kushtetutës nga xhonturqit, me 2 korrik 1908. Shkak për njohjen e paktë të pikturës ka qenë vendosja në një kënd të pandriçuar mirë, në një mjedis të mbyllur e me një numër të kufizuar shikuesish, si dhe afërsia me aksponatin e rrobeve të përgjakura të Luigjit, vatër dominante ku përqëndrohej vëmendja e çdokujt. Piktori i merituar Kel Kodheli e solli punën e tij, në shtëpinë muze Luigj Gurakuqi, që me krijimin e saj me 19 shkurt 1964.
Është një interpretim realist me disa penelata impresioniste, që duken tek drita, ajri, prekja e figurave. Autori ka punuar me masa të plota penelatash. Telajoja ndahet në dy masa: në pjesën e poshtme të errët, ku spikat ndonjë e kuqe-vjollcë-okër e kostumit kombëtar dhe në pjesën e sipërme të kaltër të çelët, ku spikat figura e të riut 29 vjeçar. Ngjyrat janë kontrastuese. Dinamizimi i tabllosë theksohet prej penelatave të shkathta. Drita që vjen nga liqeni, tregon një çast pasdrekeje dhe krijon një atmosferë mjaft sugjestive. Peizazhi ka një lloj qetësie, ndërsa figurat janë plot lëvizje.
 I porsazbritur nga anija në breg të Bunës, Gurakuqi ka hipur në pajton, të cilit në çast turma që shtyhej t'i dilte para, ia ka shmprehur kalin, për të tërhequr vetë shtagat e për të çuar Luigjin gjer në Lulishten Popullore, pikërisht aty ku sot ndodhet përmendorja e tij Populli i bëri një pritje madhështore, që Noli do ta quante të denjë për një Mesi (Shih: Piro Tako, Luigj Gurakuqi. Jeta dhe vepra, Tiranë, 1980).
Gurakuqi me kapelë republika në dorë përshëndet njerëzit, të cilët të zënë me pritjen e tij s'iu del koha të heqin kapelet, qeleshet, fesat
Drita bashkë me ngjyrat bëhen elemente të dorës së parë, për të krijuar atmosferën festive. Ngjarja shpaloset në një mjedis të hapur dhe mënyra e paraqitjes është perspekti-ve. Është një kompozim asimetrik, i ndërtuar me dy linja horizontale: më e fortë e poshtmja, më e butë e sipërmja, e cila ndihmon perspekti-vën. Mbi këto dy linja horizontale përftohet një linjë vertikale (figura e Luigjit), por që mbështetet nga linja pak të fshehura diagonale (nga shtagat e karrocës, tek duart e hapura të Luigjit). Mbi këtë ndarje vërejmë vlerë trekëndëshi
Zhvendosja e figurës kryesore djathtas qendrës së kompozimit ndihmon për të dhënë idenë e lëvizjes. Ndaj ndjejmë një ritëm në rritje, ndjejmë një sens hapjeje, që përfundon në mënyrë tepër të dukshme tek duart e Luigjit, përmes një këndvështrimi romantik.
Protagonisti megjithëse nga ana proporcionale më i vogël, ngaqë s'është në plan të parë, gëzon nga piktori forcën grafike, duke u siluetuar në sfond të çelët, gjë që s'e kanë figurat e tjera edhe të planit të parë.
Mesazhi i pikturës është kthimi në atdhe. Por me ardhjen e Luigj Gurakuqit në Shkodër, apo të Ismail Qemalit në Vlorë, që i bëhet e njëjta pritje, rikthehet shpresa. 
Kjo tabllo kompozicionale e një artisti me bagazh profesional, si Kodheli, e lë syrin e shikuesit të çdo kohe të sintetizojë._

----------

